# Barista Exchange (the site)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you a member of Barista Exchange?

There are some great people on the site who are willing to share information and ask questions that sometimes others are afraid to ask (for fear of looking stupid...)

I've noticed a handful of Coffee Forums UK members there and would certainly encourage anyone not on the site to become a member.


----------



## Emmy (Sep 8, 2014)

I am looking for a coffee shop in London where I can sit down and enjoy a cup of Kopi Luwak. Does anyone know of one? Thanks.


----------

